# Casio G-Shock Owners Club



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here are my two









View attachment 9684
View attachment 9685
[IMG alt="gs2.thumb.jpg.b9dee3ccc0e76756574a1e376b" data-fileid="9685"]monthly_2015_05/gs2.thumb.jpg.b9dee3ccc0e76756574a1e376b3aee45.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

G-Shock Boners Club? :laugh:

I don't particularly fancy them but I do have one.










Later,

William


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

They are tough s.o.b.'s


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for the pic help Roy


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

My usual bike ride watch


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

Here are my two:


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Brand new today


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Vintage is really my thing, but recently have bought 5 (Yes, 5 :yes: ) G Shocks, 3 for me and 2 for my youngest daughter.

Mine:




























The Monster's :

The first one is actually red, but I just couldn't get a pic of it without it looking pink.










Stock photo shows it's real colour better:

Couldn't find a pic of her other one on it's own, but here it is on my wrist, dwarfing my little black G










They are superb watches and will take anything thrown at them, or anything you care to throw them at :laugh:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Sold this one (didn't like the analogue layout)










And bought this one.


----------



## Martin77 (Nov 16, 2016)

*loud and proud!!....*


----------



## alxbly (Jul 14, 2017)

Joining the club:










And I've got a few cheaper Casio's too:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

My first, probably not my last, I'm thinking a Rainbow of possibilities. Oh my!

CASIO G-SHOCK GA-700-4AER by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## JustDave (Dec 28, 2017)

One of my G-Shocks, I got two from my Birthday this year and I've got a feeling I'll be buying a few more this year...


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

They really are quite hideous in a compelling kind of way, aren't they? For some reason they remind me of a rhinoceros...

I haven't got one, but I can envisage a situation in which that might change.


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)

Well, that didn't take me very long! Very pleased with it - a total contrast to my Tissot (with which I am also very please!). £74.99 in Argos at the moment - I've not seen that model cheaper anywhere else.

Solar powered and radio time setting. I left it in bright sunlight this morning and the battery is now fully charged. How long does it last, I wonder? And a question. It seems to me that getting it to set the time every day will use more electrons than not getting it to set the time. It seems to be keeping perfect time at the moment.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Here's mine...


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

I finally popped my g-shock cherry and picked up a blacked out GA2100 and I must say I can see how people can get hooked on these.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKBHFD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKBHFD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKBHFD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKBHFD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKBHFD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKDeBj


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKBHFD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKDeBj


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKBHFD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKDeBj


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> My first, probably not my last, I'm thinking a Rainbow of possibilities. Oh my!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I think I have three G's

This is an old one, The red ring is plastic and is breaking up! I thought about making one on my lathe then epoxying it in place!










I think this was even older!

I bought this from an ex squaddie at a bootsale that was selling all his gear!, I ended up trading it to a fella for a pistol (Together with £100), Squaddie said he wore it in the Gulf conflict!!










This one is a cheap basic G Shock!










This R/C Tough Solar is better!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

Does anyone here know if its possible to get hold of replacement crystals and gaskets for shocks?

Or if replacing broken ones is a service that casio offers?


----------



## Dannyboy82 (Apr 2, 2019)

Here's my G-Shock. Must be at least 20 years old!


----------



## Geth21 (Oct 31, 2020)

Received my first G-Shock in the post today and I can see this being the first of many.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Christmas present today:



GM-110RB-2AER

Whilst I'm here, I'll also log my all back Casioak:



GA-2100


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

GA-2000-1A9ER


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

[IMG alt="Casio G-Shock Solar Radio Controlled Chronograph Orange Strap Gents Watch GW-3000M-4AER" data-ratio="100.00"]https://www.tictocwatches.co.uk/images/casio-g-shock-solar-radio-controlled-chronograph-orange-strap-gents-watch-gw-3000m-4aer-p1462-766_medium.jpg[/IMG]

A Christmas present form my Wife about 5 yrs ago, use it when working on things and Fridays usually, always the watch I wear on holidays too.

[IMG alt="Mens Casio G-Shock Antimagnetic Alarm Chronograph Watch G-100-1BVMUR" data-ratio="100.00"]https://d1rkccsb0jf1bk.cloudfront.net/products/30376/main/medium/G-100-1BVMURMainImage.jpg[/IMG]

Purchased in 2003 when I was going to Switzerland at Gatwick on the way out, lost for a long while whilst not riding my motorbike and only found when I heard a very weak beeping alarm and found it in my bike jacket pocket!










Purchase about 4 years ago a little present when I received a bonus from work the MIL still goes on about how I lavished money on myself selfishly whilst having a wife and 3 kids, I put 3x the cost of this into the wife's account and 10x more into the joint account - I just smile and simmer internally.

My wife did by ne another to replace the lost one but I can't find a photo.

Next G shock will be a mud master or MRG.......


----------



## Al C (May 26, 2018)

Morning Chaps , after attempting to buy a couple of vintage Casio's on eBay last night and failing :angry:

I woke this morning and finally joined the G Shock club :thumbs_up:

A Casioak brand new with 20% off in the sale

Was looking hard during the summer but you couldn't get hold of them unless you wanted to pay double money for 1

Was gonna go for the stealth model but opted for the white indices version for practicality reasons

My buying urge had been satisfied for the time being


----------



## Tiranot (Jan 8, 2021)

http://imgur.com/BkbScDh




http://imgur.com/QD0rBnH


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't quite understand why I've not posted here before, having had G-Shocks for the whole duration of my membership... :hmmm9uh:

From 1998, a DW-6630B. This was my work watch and served me faithfully for 14 years before being retired. For services rendered, I gave it a complete makeover and it's still going strong. It's only had three batteries in all that time.

In this pic (circa 2000) it was still fairly new and still retained its 'bullbars'. (Bottom row, second left)









After 14 years, it looked a bit sorry for itself...









Finally retired and restored.


















Further along in that box shot above is a G-6900-A Solar that I bought to take over from the one above, but couldn't get on with it and sold it on farly quickly.









It was replaced with this GA-100.









Which I liked so much that I bought one of the white versions, too.









A black and yellow GW-3500B Gravity Defier/Aviator soon followed, which was the last work watch I bought before retiring.









The latest to the line up was a Rangeman. I particularly liked the 'Lightning' yellow 30th anniversary model GW-9430EJ-9, but not the price. I therefore bought a standard black model and changed the strap and case for the genuine yellow strap and case of the former.

As received...









...and 17 minutes later...









A small piece of yellow acetate filter behind the crystal completed the effect.
[IMG alt="20220129_063730.jpg" data-ratio="75.09"]https://forumgallery.s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/monthly_2022_01/large.20220129_063730.jpg.fd768acb130d06a69b439bdb695211ab.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Toonsider13 (Jan 19, 2021)

heres my 2


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

Here's mine. Usually wear it every Friday, just because I can. :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Hayballs said:


> Here's mine. Usually wear it every Friday, just because I can. :yahoo: :yahoo:


 SNAP!



Such a great watch, I love this one :yahoo:


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Davey P said:


> SNAP!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great watch, I love this one :yahoo:


 The full metal G-Shocks don't muck about do they! It's like an Ediface in Hulk mode....


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

GA-110HC "Hyper Colour"

















Unfortunately, I can't seem to wear it. The plastic is so annoying to me. If I "metal tank" it, I will update the pictures.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

G-Shock GW-M5610


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

G-Shock GBD-100-1A7ER


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

G-Shock John Mayer Hodinkee (GM-6900)


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

G-Shock GA-2100-5AER


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

My shift propping up the G-Shock owners club ends today with the addition of these 2 new arrivals (famous last words):



DW-6900-1VDR



GA-2100ET-8AER


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

antjrice said:


> My shift propping up the G-Shock owners club ends today with the addition of these 2 new arrivals (famous last words):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice additions


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

GA-2100-7AER Custom


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

antjrice said:


> GA-2100-7AER Custom


 Love that!! Did you customise it yourself or is it a factory custom jobbie?

John


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

johnbaz said:


> Love that!! Did you customise it yourself or is it a factory custom jobbie?
> 
> John


 It wasn't me!

An eBay seller is turfing them out at about a rate of 5 or so a month.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

GW-5000


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

G-Shock GBD-100-1A7ER :thumbsup:


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

As clubs go this is a quiet one :watch:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> As clubs go this is a quiet one :watch:


 I keep meaning to add my G Shocks here as well as the other watches I have to the other sub forums but never seem to get round to it!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

DW-5600HR


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

GW-B5600


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

GD-100


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Dxnnis said:


> As clubs go this is a quiet one :watch:


 You are single handedly raising the bar!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Jet Jetski said:


> You are single handedly raising the bar!


 Ah yes and I have more to go yet, until I sort out who stays and who goes :wink:

Been thinking of selling some off and getting something out of my comfort zone


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Dxnnis said:


> Ah yes and I have more to go yet, until I sort out who stays and who goes :wink:
> 
> Been thinking of selling some off and getting something out if my comfort zone


 Does my Pro-trek count as a G-shock? It's definitely earned its scars!

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="75.09"]https://scontent.fman4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.6435-9/58033160_131588164579096_4729574684494921728_n.jpg?_nc_cat=105&ccb=1-5&_nc_sid=0debeb&_nc_ohc=3_ni9tyzhQ0AX8Sq417&tn=VaXsHFQDQECiHeX6&_nc_ht=scontent.fman4-1.fna&oh=00_AT--chJschst59Wvl7lYDulUIX0UCVDAPdTSEosx4rYGfg&oe=6237D25C[/IMG]

:teethsmile:


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Almost, I have a couple of those too


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

GW-5610 with module swapped from my 5610B

Sorted out for work tomorrow but thought I'd post here


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

So as I'm on a bit of a G Shock obsession at the moment thought I would add my collection to this relevant page and join @Dxnnis in getting this club going! Will post them all in one go with the relevant serial numbers. Up to 6 G Shocks at the moment, not a huge amount but there is plenty of variety in what I have I reckon. These 6 G's roughly take up about half of my collection!

GBX-100-7ER



GW-7900B-1ER



GW-9400-1ER



GG-B100-1A3ER



GAW-100B-1AER



GW6900-1



So yeah that's my lot for the time being. Have found out over the last few months that they can be quite addictive! Probably will add a few more to the collection at some point.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Adding my GX-56bb to the owners thread. Beast of a watch, pretty much a square on steroids!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Adding my GX-56bb to the owners thread. Beast of a watch, pretty much a square on steroids!


 I've always referred to mine as "Big Fat Square"


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> I've always referred to mine as "Big Fat Square"


 That's one way of putting it! Extremely wearable though despite its size, just everything I love about G Shocks pumped up to the max. Has a great presence on the wrist and looks fantastic. Only negative I have noticed so far though is that the buttons are quite hard to push in. Is your like that? Easy to find and very tactile, just quite some resistance when actually actuating the button. Could it be something to do with the mud resist or something like that.?


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Yes the buttons are a bit harder than most, due to the bezel design. Never bothers me though as rarely have to use them apart from setting the time once on a while. Might put mine on when I get home I think :clap:















My GX-56BB (Big Fat Square)

and module swapped GW-5610-1ER


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> Yes the buttons are a bit harder than most, due to the bezel design. Never bothers me though as rarely have to use them apart from setting the time once on a while. Might put mine on when I get home I think :clap:
> 
> View attachment 40804
> View attachment 40805
> ...


 What is it you did to the gw? The module swap? Just curious.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> What is it you did to the gw? The module swap? Just curious.


 Sorry for the late reply, yes swapped modules with my 2 5610's

And here is another of mine to add here GW-B5600


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> What is it you did to the gw? The module swap? Just curious.











Here is my other 5610 with the module from the other one


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 40951
> 
> 
> Here is my other 5610 with the module from the other one


 Ah ok, what was the reason for the swap. I have heard of people swapping modules but I'm just wondering why? Although I have had a g shock for years and years my latest obsession with them is relatively new.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Just because you can I suppose, I also thought the 5610B would look much better with a positive display and it does. The other was mainly one of my work watches so I didn't mind too much the way it looked after


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

GW-5000B one of my favourite squares because they are like rocking horse poo to get one, especially in new condition like mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Normal GW-5000 today :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 41036
> 
> 
> Normal GW-5000 today :thumbs_up:


 Looks great, can't wait to get chance to handle one of these one day, definitely on my to do list!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Another GW-B5600


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Adding my latest to the owners thread. This one is a GMW B-5000. This one actually got in the way of another G Shock I was going to buy, that one will have to wait!





Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 41104
> 
> 
> Another GW-B5600


 I used to have this very model, I did like it but found that the Bluetooth alone without Multi Band 6 was quite annoying. The blue on the bezel is very pretty.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Adding my latest to the owners thread. This one is a GMW B-5000. This one actually got in the way of another G Shock I was going to buy, that one will have to wait!
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have this very model, I did like it but found that the Bluetooth alone without Multi Band 6 was quite annoying. The blue on the bezel is very pretty.


 I never use the Bluetooth myself, just let mb6 kick in each night.

Nice square by the way, nice and weighty


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

GD-100 with different bezel, the original had the word G-SHOCK in red and I never liked it


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

DW-5600HR (heritage red series)

Come on a black band that's red underneath like the case under the bezel, does stand out a bit when wearing it but I changed to the softer band of a GW-5000 as it is a little stiff


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Adding my G2900 to the owners gallery. Picked up for pretty cheap off the bay. Quite a unique looking G, much smaller than most of my others. Plus has a unique feature of a Databank where 100 entries can be stored. For the likes of passwords and such. Quirky little thing!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Adding my G2900 to the owners gallery. Picked up for pretty cheap off the bay. Quite a unique looking G, much smaller than most of my others. Plus has a unique feature of a Databank where 100 entries can be stored. For the likes of passwords and such. Quirky little thing!


 Haven't seen one of those for a while :thumbsup:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Adding another watch I picked up last week. This one goes by the model number of GD-350-1BER. Quite like this one. Billed as a watch for special dark secret missions apparently! Whatever that means! I have just worn this to the skatepark, not sure if that counts! Has a vibrating alarm on this which is pretty unique and also if you engage the hourly signal it vibrates on the hour instead of beeping. This model has a negative display but I find it to be one of the more legible ones which Casio do. People usually have an issue with reading them but this one is really clear to my eyes. Has them flaps also like the 7900 which helps it centre on the wrist. Pretty pleased with it and picked up pretty cheap second hand of the bay.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Adding another watch I picked up last week. This one goes by the model number of GD-350-1BER. Quite like this one. Billed as a watch for special dark secret missions apparently! Whatever that means! I have just worn this to the skatepark, not sure if that counts! Has a vibrating alarm on this which is pretty unique and also if you engage the hourly signal it vibrates on the hour instead of beeping. This model has a negative display but I find it to be one of the more legible ones which Casio do. People usually have an issue with reading them but this one is really clear to my eyes. Has them flaps also like the 7900 which helps it centre on the wrist. Pretty pleased with it and picked up pretty cheap second hand of the bay.


 It does have one of the easiest to read non STN displays and is a well received model, nice one.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> It does have one of the easiest to read non STN displays and is a well received model, nice one.


 I do like it, its definitely different enough to the others to warrant a place in my collection. What I don't want is several watches all the same but this one stands out on its own merits. Think while I am in London tomorrow I am going to visit the G Shock shop. Have you been there? Not really planning on buying anything just going to swing by for a nosey.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> I do like it, its definitely different enough to the others to warrant a place in my collection. What I don't want is several watches all the same but this one stands out on its own merits. Think while I am in London tomorrow I am going to visit the G Shock shop. Have you been there? Not really planning on buying anything just going to swing by for a nosey.


 No afraid not, can't remember the last time I managed a visit down that way. Should be fun though, leaving your wallet behind is the sensible thing to do :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> No afraid not, can't remember the last time I managed a visit down that way. Should be fun though, leaving your wallet behind is the sensible thing to do :laughing2dw:


 Ha ha, yeah there is going to be so much temptation in there. Really would like a look at some of the MTG and MRG as I reckon i could consider one of those in the future. Also wouldn't mind trying a frog on as they are really fascinating me at the moment. Wouldn't mind trading my Mudmaster gg b100 models for either the GWG 1000 or the 2000 as well. Its just the lack of solar and mb6 that bothers me on my Mudmaster.

Actually thinking about it it could be a very bad idea making this visit!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

GW-7900 this was one of the first I got


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 42133
> 
> 
> GW-7900 this was one of the first I got


 Such a great watch that one. I had the same one but with negative display. I gave mine away to a friend who didn't wear watches trying to lure him into the watch world. He's still wearing it so I seem to have succeeded. Regarding this particular watch it shows such a plethora of data and is just feature packed. I wanted to know more about the tide settings and stuff and watched this video about it.






Not only does it tell you how to use the watch correctly it is very informative in general about the tides and the moon. Great vid, I found it quite educational.

Seeing your watch now makes me want another one, wouldn't hesitate to add one again as it's such a good watch. Maybe the only G you will ever need.......yeah right!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Such a great watch that one. I had the same one but with negative display. I gave mine away to a friend who didn't wear watches trying to lure him into the watch world. He's still wearing it so I seem to have succeeded. Regarding this particular watch it shows such a plethora of data and is just feature packed. I wanted to know more about the tide settings and stuff and watched this video about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Never seen the need for the tide graph as being smack bang in the middle of the country it's pointless for me :laughing2dw:

I don't seem to wear it that much lately but it is a good watch


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> Never seen the need for the tide graph as being smack bang in the middle of the country it's pointless for me :laughing2dw:
> 
> I don't seem to wear it that much lately but it is a good watch


 I also am landlocked but found the watch very handy when visiting the coast. I liked the moon phase also having a bit of interest in astronomy. It's a good job I have another tide watch to take its place.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roxyben said:


> Such a great watch that one. I had the same one but with negative display. I gave mine away to a friend who didn't wear watches trying to lure him into the watch world. He's still wearing it so I seem to have succeeded. Regarding this particular watch it shows such a plethora of data and is just feature packed. I wanted to know more about the tide settings and stuff and watched this video about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good call, I've got two G-Shocks with the tide indicator but never really been able to set them up properly.

:thumbsup:

That being said if I really need to know I just walk to the end of the road and have a look over the sea wall.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

GD-100


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

antjrice said:


> It wasn't me!
> 
> An eBay seller is turfing them out at about a rate of 5 or so a month.


 I found one on fleabay, I think it may have been a different person that sold mine as it looks slightly different to yours!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

johnbaz said:


> I found one on fleabay, I think it may have been a different person that sold mine as it looks slightly different to yours!
> 
> 
> 
> John :thumbsup:


 They are great though!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

johnbaz said:


> I found one on fleabay, I think it may have been a different person that sold mine as it looks slightly different to yours!
> 
> 
> 
> John :thumbsup:


 Definitely a fun summer watch @johnbaz :thumbsup:

Been changing my stealthy 5600BB with a different bezel, just not sure how well it will hold up at work with scratches but I shall see. Easy enough to swap back to resin if it gets too bad! It was only gathering dust in a drawer for God knows how long now anyway


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

My GW-5000B one of those G's that took quite a while to find as not seen for sale often and normally only from Japan when you do. It was a JDM model but did not seem to be nowhere as many made as the standard GW-5000.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Adding my latest to this thread. GBD-200-2ER. Very very similar to the GBX model. I have but without all the tide information. It's a bit different around the lugs as well with this having a more wing like feature near the lugs and the GBX has the concertina diving strap going on. What must be mentioned about this model is the lovely strap. Very rubbery feel to it and not like the usual resin feel of other g shocks. Went for this one to add a little colour to my G box! Looks great in my opinion.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Adding my latest to this thread. GBD-200-2ER. Very very similar to the GBX model. I have but without all the tide information. It's a bit different around the lugs as well with this having a more wing like feature near the lugs and the GBX has the concertina diving strap going on. What must be mentioned about this model is the lovely strap. Very rubbery feel to it and not like the usual resin feel of other g shocks. Went for this one to add a little colour to my G box! Looks great in my opinion.


 Massive step up from the first GBX I think, never liked that metal bezel on that one :clap:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Went to the bootsale this morn and picked up a G Shock GE2000 Pininfarina, Unfortunately the backlight doesn't want to work!!

















Aparently the wire in the strap is supposed to come from F1 cars!

















John :thumbsup:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

johnbaz said:


> Went to the bootsale this morn and picked up a G Shock GE2000 Pininfarina, Unfortunately the backlight doesn't want to work!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Never seen one of those before! Cool.



Dxnnis said:


> Massive step up from the first GBX I think, never liked that metal bezel on that one :clap:


 Although they are quite similar they are very different at the same time. Makes no sense I know. But the amount of data you can get on the screen of the GBX is very impressive compared to just the step counting the GBD does. I quite like the metal bezel of the GBX, gives it a bit of a premium feel but can collect scratches easier so the GBD is more practical really. It will be interesting where Casio take the whole MIP display thing as its quite a step up from the normal digital displays. If they could get solar and MB6 in the GBD it would be unstoppable!


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Never seen one of those before! Cool.
> 
> Although they are quite similar they are very different at the same time. Makes no sense I know. But the amount of data you can get on the screen of the GBX is very impressive compared to just the step counting the GBD does. I quite like the metal bezel of the GBX, gives it a bit of a premium feel but can collect scratches easier so the GBD is more practical really. It will be interesting where Casio take the whole MIP display thing as its quite a step up from the normal digital displays. If they could get solar and MB6 in the GBD it would be unstoppable!


 I would love to see a MIP display mimicking the standard DW-5600 family of watches. I just love the size of digits etc and the old school style of the display


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> I would love to see a MIP display mimicking the standard DW-5600 family of watches. I just love the size of digits etc and the old school style of the display


 Yes it would be great. The amount of information it can display is quite impressive. Works well with the GBX and all the tidal information.

 

Not a new G Shock as such but a new case and band for my GX 56. Makes a bit of a change to the standard black.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Yes it would be great. The amount of information it can display is quite impressive. Works well with the GBX and all the tidal information.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a new G Shock as such but a new case and band for my GX 56. Makes a bit of a change to the standard black.


 For a second i thought you'd been painting :laugh:

Looks pretty cool though :yahoo:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> For a second i thought you'd been painting :laugh:


 I actually have a paint splattered G Shock and it's not far off! Will try and get a picture tomorrow. That one is classed as the mega beater.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Adding my G7700 to the thread. Nothing too exciting but does have a few features that other G's don't. Designed for motorsports it has a 1/1000 second stopwatch, 2 countdown timers with lap memory as well, as well as the usual G Shock fare.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> Adding my G7700 to the thread. Nothing too exciting but does have a few features that other G's don't. Designed for motorsports it has a 1/1000 second stopwatch, 2 countdown timers with lap memory as well, as well as the usual G Shock fare.


 Nearly got one of these myself once


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

GW-M5610MD-7JF

Not too much to say about this one. I do like it though! A Japan domestic model.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> GW-M5610MD-7JF
> 
> Not too much to say about this one. I do like it though! A Japan domestic model.


 Always fancied a GW-M5610RB but never got round to getting one, came close but spent elsewhere :mad0218:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> Always fancied a GW-M5610RB but never got round to getting one, came close but spent elsewhere :mad0218:


 Nice!


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Just adding my latest to the owners club. GWG-1000-1A3ER to be precise. This is replacing my older Mudmaster which has no left the building. Very impressed so far with this. Definitely a step up from my older one. Does some things better and some things not so much. I do prefer it though. Its quite a beast on the wrist. Spent quite some time deciding whether to get the GWG-1000 or the GWG-2000 but for various reasons went for this model. Very happy I did.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

About time, but expensive

https://wornandwound.com/real-steel-g-shock-unveils-a-full-metal-casioak/


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dxnnis said:


> About time, but expensive
> 
> https://wornandwound.com/real-steel-g-shock-unveils-a-full-metal-casioak/


 Think that watch will do very well considering the popularity of the 2100, I never got on with mine though, they do look pretty good though.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

DW-5600HR from tonight's WRUW just to wake this thread up a little :Snore:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Adding my MRG to the owners club. Loving it so far. Has replaced a lot of watches in my collection. Very comfortable and just looks the business!


----------



## AP3 (7 mo ago)

For watches, I don't like them digital. I'm old school and like ''em with hands.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

I think both kinds can be enjoyed equally digital or analogue, just gotta find the ones you like and there are a lot out there. Analogue is good for at a glance checking, but functionality is where digital can come up trump's. Each to there own, at the end of the day both types are watches that tell time.


----------



## AP3 (7 mo ago)

Dxnnis said:


> I think both kinds can be enjoyed equally digital or analogue, just gotta find the ones you like and there are a lot out there. Analogue is good for at a glance checking, but functionality is where digital can come up trump's. Each to there own, at the end of the day both types are watches that tell time.


 I have a digital only Suunto that I seldom wear. There were occasions I wanted to quickly check the time but accidentally pressed one of the buttons and I couldn't get to display it.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Never had that problem with mine as I usually leave them on the time


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Adding my new Frogman to the thread. A GWF-1000 to be precise.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Always liked the look of the original digital froggies, classic Gshock's well done


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Might as well add my latest addition on here:

 

:blind:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

This one goes by the name of GD-400GB-1B2ER. Just rolls of the tongue doesn't it.


----------

